# obese argente creme



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Today was the first day in months that the humidity wasn't so high as to fog up my camera lens, so I was able to take outside pictures. Argente cremes do better in outside pictures because of the natural light. Their color is weird (in a good way) and doesn't like to show up right in indoor pictures.

Believe it or not, this mouse is not pregnant. She's just fat (or "big boned"), like me. 

You can literally see her fat rolls.


















































































Nothing I have done has helped her lose weight. You can literally see her undercoat in areas because her skin is stretched so far.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, she's so cute and sooo chubby! 

Funny, I've got a Stone doe- Well I think she's a Stone but she had a really good molt and now she looks like what i've heard described as a Reverse Siamese as she has got a darker coat now with white feet, muzzle, tail root and behind the ears anyhow,back to the point she is getting really podgy too, I've cut down on her treats but she still seems to have an ever expanding waistline- mind you, I know how she feels, poor girl :lol:

Seriously though, despite her size I think your Argente Cream girly is a lovely looking mouse, such a pretty head and coat colour


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha...thanks. I tried putting her on all sorts of diets and giving her playthings but she's the only one in her cage who keeps getting bigger. I do sympathize, but at least I can blame it on ice cream! You can't exactly blame it on oatmeal or bird seed.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

aww shes cute, A little mousey miss piggy she needs a little pink bow. pmsl my daughter agree's pink bow


----------



## Inge (Dec 5, 2009)

It's exactly how my argente creams look. A diet doesn't help. And they don't have any problems compared to my other mice. They're active and breeding well but I try to breed only the ones that are not too fat...
I know it's not good for the mouse to be obese but I like those fat girls and boys...


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness, she is so cute anyway! :lol: I have a fatty mouse (brindle, no real surprise there), and it's been the same way for me - no matter what I do, she just keeps growing and growing larger. At least she's quite active - I think that's the most important part.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She might be big, but as long as she is happy! She looks lovely! (And she isn't that fat, you should see my boy Sully, he takes up my whole palm but he runs in his wheel all day!) So please don't give the poor girl a complex over her weight issues


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha...thanks. My hands are actually enormous (like the rest of me) so that kind of distorts the perspective somewhat. I can palm a basketball with one hand.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow...we gotta see pics of that :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> Haha...thanks. *My hands are actually enormous (like the rest of me)* so that kind of distorts the perspective somewhat. I can palm a basketball with one hand.


Makes two of us :lol: My mousie Sully is big enough that one of the his brothers can hide under him and not be seen :shock: Maybe we should just face it that our mice don't want us to be the only ones wrrying about our weight :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww! Such a cutie 

(Hey Jack, did you get my email?)


----------



## Samy_Xo (Aug 29, 2010)

omg cutest thing. i love fat animals!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

N'aww poor little fat pocket!
Beautiful colour though! What is the coding for Argente cream??


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aw/Aw cch/cch p/p

or

A/at cch/cch p/p

or, sometimes
A/* cch/cch p/p

You have to have a crossing-over on chromosome 7 for it to happen though. You can't just breed a chinchilla to an argente because the babies are usually one or the other, not both. I'm the only person in the US who keeps argente creme, and I know of exactly three others in the whole world, so needless to say it's not very common. 

I have a short article (with pictures) on my website.

Marybeth, I don't know.  I'll look later and respond, if so.


----------

